# Not long now boys



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Till i kick your asses on GOW 2 :lol:

Ill be picking mine up at midnight tomorrow :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

about time you where good at an xbox game.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Had mine for over a week now


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

d3m0n said:


> Had mine for over a week now


Good to see people supporting the developers:wall:

Games wouldn't be £40 a pop if everyone played fair


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Got an email yesterday saying that it's been dispatched, along with EndWar and then Need For Speed Undercover in a couple of weeks! :lol:

Damn expensive month for games!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Till i kick your asses on GOW 2 :lol:
> 
> Ill be picking mine up at midnight tomorrow :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


Your [email protected] at gears 1, what makes you think your going to be any good at 2 :lol:

Im getting my geek of a bro to pick mine up when he goes and gets his at 12am  Already had alittle go on the old down load  Totally legit of course :tumbleweed:


----------

